# Advice for New Parents



## Christy Falco M.S. (Sep 22, 2012)

What was the best advice you were given as a new parent? Do you remember any advice that someone gave to you as a new parent that completely backfired? 

If a new mom asked you for one bit of advice, what would it be?

Thank you, in advance, for your replies.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Christy Falco said:


> What was the best advice you were given as a new parent? Do you remember any advice that someone gave to you as a new parent that completely backfired?
> 
> If a new mom asked you for one bit of advice, what would it be?
> 
> Thank you, in advance, for your replies.


I picked sleep when the baby sleeps. We were given that advice, and it was a life saver. All of lifes little problems seem so much bigger when you're sleep deprived. As night owls we found it difficult to switch our schedules, but we did it. 

Other bits of wisdom after two kids ... 

For the new mother ... When your mother (or mother in law) offers to come give the baby a bath, wash dishes, or just give you a break accept the help.

For the men ... You are a man. Act like it. During the post partum period your wife is an exhausted woman. Give her love and support, and don't be a second baby. You are a big boy and can figure out how to do the dishes, and make yourself dinner from time to time. Bring her the baby when it's time to nurse, and take it back to the crib when she's done.

For the couple ... Once you've gotten past the post partum period, find time for each other. You are not doing the baby any favors by neglecting your spouse. A happy marriage is important.


----------



## Untouchable (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, whe I had my first I was handed cards that each person who attended my baby shower had written advice on. The ones that were most important to me and things I learned in the first few weeks were:
Sleep when the baby sleeps
Dont forget yourself, pamper yourself every chance you get
Do NOT forget to pay attention to your SO, because, as a lot of you know, new babies can take up a lot if not almost all of our time and attention, BUT you still need to show love to your partner because they will (or should be) your biggest support system you have while raising a child.
Enjoy everything about your baby. That means the crying/screaming, dirty diapers, first smiles, first laugh, the cute little faces he/she makes while sleeping, just everything!
Do not take anything for granted and count your blessings.
If someone offers to help you around your house, let them! 
Prepare before baby actually arrives. Make easy, tasty meals that you can throw in the freezer so that all you have to do is heat and eat. 

Now, for "new" parents that have one child and have a new baby... This is what I have learned in my short 5 weeks of being a mother to two.
When baby sleeps, put ALL, and when I say all I mean it, of your attention on your other child. They need the attention and you still need to bond with them. 
Make sure you involve your child with the newborn. Let them hold the bottle, throw away diapers, bring clean diapers and help bathe the newborn. It makes things easier and they feel like a part of caring for the child.

Those are just some of the things I have learned. Now, I'm not saying any of them are great advice but they did help me out. I'm only 19 and managed to survive with the advice I was given.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I also chose sleep when the baby sleeps but I do think the other two are important as well. I have a twelve-day-old and an eight-year-old son and sleeping when my youngest sleeps is EXTREMELY important - otherwise I could not function and do what is needed for my oldest.

Something I took for granted with my first born was not cherishing every moment in the present. I was often anxious for him to be able to do X, that I didn't really appreciate him enough as he was. It's often said that kids grow up fast and they really do. With this baby, I'm making sure to enjoy him as he is and not worried about when he'll reach certain milestones.

Don't forget who you are after having kids. You'll be better off if you maintain a sense of balance/sense of self and your friends, coworkers, acquaintances will also thank you for being able to discuss things that aren't baby related. 

Be flexible. While babies do well with an approximate schedule - being too rigid doesn't do anyone any good. They are also their own sentient beings so they know it's time to eat when they feel hungry and know it's time to sleep when they feel tired. You can't really force them to wait for those things just because "it's not time yet".

There is no such thing as a perfect mother/father. You will make mistakes along the way but also excel in other areas and learn as you go. You're human.


----------



## justwhy (Dec 7, 2011)

All these above.... hard choice


----------

